# Hand Plan deal



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

hey guys - 

Got a text from a gentleman that I purchased some previous planes from. Below are pictures he is looking to sell. He is looking to get $125 for the load. The pictures are not the best, so I asked for details. A Stanley #4, Bailey #7 & #5, a no name (just says made in the usa) and no name 4.5.

No information on the block planes. Any suggestion based on what you see would be great.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry for the duplicate photos. Can't seem to delete them.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Its not a great deal. A nice low angle block plane. The 5 is missing blade,breaker and clamp. I would offer a lot less.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> Its not a great deal. A nice low angle block plane. The 5 is missing blade,breaker and clamp. I would offer a lot less.


Thanks for the response Master Splinter. I do have some spare parts for repairs - have no problem with making it a frankenplane . 

JW, onn the LA block plane, what gives you the indication that it is "nice"?

As far as the cost, I figured it was high. i have purchased from him before and from the fact that he is contacting me, lets me know he is strapped for cash, in fact he said so. I was thinking of going lower, but probably not a "lot". I would like to help him out a little.

Again, thanks for responding.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was trying to find a #7 or #8 the sevens were bringing a pretty good price then, I haven't checked what they are going for lately.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Hard to say but it does have an adjustable mouth. I would still ask for a lower offer. They look like they all need to be tuned.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'd offer $20 bux.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

BigJim said:


> When I was trying to find a #7 or #8 the sevens were bringing a pretty good price then, I haven't checked what they are going for lately.


Jim - A quick ebay search, the #7 go for a range. I am sure the condition matters but all of these look to need a good tune up like Master Splinter says.



MasterSplinter said:


> Hard to say but it does have an adjustable mouth. I would still ask for a lower offer. They look like they all need to be tuned.


Master Splinter, I am a wise turtle and will heed your advise.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

gideon said:


> I'd offer $20 bux.


For the entire lot?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

its hard to see the condition, but assuming they are good, $125 isn't a steal, but isn't bad either. If the no names turn out to be something decent it could be a good deal.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

For whats worth grabbing. It looks like those need a lot of work and none of them would "worth" all that much after your labor in tuning them up. 

For my planes, I got most of those for $2 to $15 per plane. If it was something really useful and I didn't need to spend a lot of time fixing or reconditioning, I would pay more.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

gideon said:


> For whats worth grabbing. It looks like those need a lot of work and none of them would "worth" all that much after your labor in tuning them up.
> 
> For my planes, I got most of those for $2 to $15 per plane. If it was something really useful and I didn't need to spend a lot of time fixing or reconditioning, I would pay more.


Gideon - your reasoning makes since. While i am looking for a bargain, I am also looking to help out someone who appears to have fallen on some hard times. I think I will do some in person inspections and come up with what I feel is a fair and reasonable offer. May end up not taking all of them based on what I see in person.

Thanks everyone for you advice and comments.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

That's fair then. If your trying to help him out. Another consideration is how old tools are available in your area. I live in new England so it's possible my area has a lot more to pick from. I don't know how you feel about offering a few dollars less than what is asking but that is up to you


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If he has a #3 Stanley/Bailey and you don't need it, I would be interested in a deal with you, I need a #3 because mine has a lot of parts missing.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

BigJim said:


> If he has a #3 Stanley/Bailey and you don't need it, I would be interested in a deal with you, I need a #3 because mine has a lot of parts missing.


Sorry. No no. 3 Jim.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Woodworking Talk - not while driving though. Safety first!


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Thought I would give a few updates on the planes I picked up. Some better pics.

Photo 1:
3 Stanley block planes (LtoR G12-060 england version, handyman, and #110)
Photo 2:
Pextco #4 - this will ultimately be used as a donor plane for an attempted infill such as those created by T3. I will be looking to him for some pointers.
Photo 3:
A #4.5. Needs some cleaning and a new handle (T3, Imma knocking lol)
Photo 4:
Bailey #4 and #5. #5 Missing lever cap, car iron, and iron. I have another one that I may borrow from as this one is in general "better" shape
Photo 5:
Bailey #7 and a #25 8" bevel square. The #7 handle and knob are in bad shape


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Also...*

Picked up these

Another Bailey #5 and a #67 spoke shave


----------

